# PIMENTEL!!! (CHICLAYO)



## iyaki (Feb 3, 2011)

muros sin tarrajear???? wtf....son muy pocos la verdad. en general en Pimentel todas las construcciones del malecon estan bien pintadas por sus cuatro costados.

con respecto a la amplitud de la playa de por si es lo mejor, lo cual es potencial para Pimentel.


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

Acá comparto con ustedes unas fotos del malecón de Pimentel..


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

Odigalletita said:


> Tiene una costa con potencial pero esos muros sin tarrajear son fatales


no hay muros sin tarrajear sino que algunos edificios son hechos con revestimiento de puro ladrillo en sus cuatro lados, asi es su diseño y se ve muy bien...


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

Acá dejpo otras fotos 



















El ocaso en Pimentel


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Pongan Mas fotos!!!! aun queda verano nesecitamos ver estos destinos!!!


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

Voy a ver si uno de estos dias caigo x allí


----------



## salomon23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pimentel fue lo mejor de mi viaje a Peru!! Bello


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

salomon23 said:


> Pimentel fue lo mejor de mi viaje a Peru!! Bello



que bueno que te halla gustado.. 


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Chiclayo-Pimentel-Beach/268143236579323


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

el muelle de pimentel...espero que este año lo terminen de reconstruir de una vez por todas


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bueno no termina de agradarme quiza como dicen se ve como que los edificios estanh sin tarrajear pero tiene gran potencial


----------



## antonioaqp (Nov 9, 2010)

Grata sorpresa me lleve de Pimentel cuando estuve por Lambayeque! Bonito lugar y allí comí uno de los mejores cebiches que he probado en toda mi vida (aun corta por si las dudas :lol: )

PD. Debo resaltar que quede impresionado tambien de la belleza de las chiclayanas! :cheers:


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

drinks_21 said:


> Bueno no termina de agradarme quiza como dicen se ve como que los edificios estanh sin tarrajear pero tiene gran potencial


Es la impresion que da la foto...pero no es así, si lo conocieras en persona opinarias diferente


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

antonioaqp said:


> Grata sorpresa me lleve de Pimentel cuando estuve por Lambayeque! Bonito lugar y allí comí uno de los mejores cebiches que he probado en toda mi vida (aun corta por si las dudas :lol: )
> 
> PD. Debo resaltar que quede impresionado tambien de la belleza de las chiclayanas! :cheers:


Gracias amigo, esperamos que estes devuelta por estas tierras kay:


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

antonioaqp said:


> Grata sorpresa me lleve de Pimentel cuando estuve por Lambayeque! Bonito lugar y allí comí uno de los mejores cebiches que he probado en toda mi vida (aun corta por si las dudas :lol: )
> 
> PD. Debo resaltar que quede impresionado tambien de la belleza de las chiclayanas! :cheers:


No es por nada pero es Muy Acertado tu comentario así es en chiclayo rica comida y buenas mujeres..:cheers:


----------



## Angelsky (Jun 1, 2010)

alej_or said:


> Aqui otrs pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes tus fotos mi amigoo... espero publicar otras que tengo por ahi guardadas... bello mi Pimentel querido...


----------



## Angelsky (Jun 1, 2010)

antonioaqp said:


> Grata sorpresa me lleve de Pimentel cuando estuve por Lambayeque! Bonito lugar y allí comí uno de los mejores cebiches que he probado en toda mi vida (aun corta por si las dudas :lol: )
> 
> PD. Debo resaltar que quede impresionado tambien de la belleza de las chiclayanas! :cheers:


De eso no hay duda mi amigo...


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

se acaba el verano, un lugar deseable... mas fotos!!!


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

JUANJOS said:


> se acaba el verano, un lugar deseable... mas fotos!!!


Bien aqui te dejo dos fotos a blanco y negro.....una foto mía del muelle 










y una de rapper school de los edificios de playa


----------



## coucoufou (Oct 5, 2011)

Nada mal, trabajando mas (tarrajeando) los laterales de ciertos edificios quedaria mas bonito aun !

tengo una curiosidad , como quedaria Pimentel si la municipalidad
o residentes plantaran desde ya miles de plantas de cocos y palmeras 
en orillas y todo el balneario !!! pienso que le daria mas vida, se veria mas bonito , 
buen clima tenemos, comenten !


----------



## Perlaz (Apr 7, 2012)

pimentel deberia desarrollar ya un skyline en la zona costero aprovechando la vista a la playa. Cual es la idea de tener edificios de 3 pisos si se puede construir uno de 10 pisos donde cabe mas gente, por lo tanto mayor turismo, etc?


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

coucoufou said:


> Nada mal, trabajando mas (tarrajeando) los laterales de ciertos edificios quedaria mas bonito aun !
> 
> tengo una curiosidad , como quedaria Pimentel si la municipalidad
> o residentes plantaran desde ya miles de plantas de cocos y palmeras
> ...


asi es, que los pimenteleños se pongan las pilas junto a sus autoridades


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

Perlaz said:


> pimentel deberia desarrollar ya un skyline en la zona costero aprovechando la vista a la playa. Cual es la idea de tener edificios de 3 pisos si se puede construir uno de 10 pisos donde cabe mas gente, por lo tanto mayor turismo, etc?


Ojalá eso se vea pronto.


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

alej_or said:


> Ojalá eso se vea pronto.


le doy un par de años he visto nuevas construcciones que se están haciendo en el malecón.


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

RapperSchool said:


> le doy un par de años he visto nuevas construcciones que se están haciendo en el malecón.


No tienes fotos por siaca de esa nuevas construcciones, hace tiempo que no me doy un salto por allí.


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

alej_or said:


> No tienes fotos por siaca de esa nuevas construcciones, hace tiempo que no me doy un salto por allí.


Nada broder.


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

Caballitos de totora


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

que pasó?... se olvidaron de thread .... bueno subiré algunas


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

la iglesia ha sido remozada... y continuan los trabajos de cambio de tuberia


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

Aqui un combo de fotos del muelle

El muelle y malecón soleados










el sol se empieza a esconder










se esconde detrás del muelle










se desaparece










de desapareció










Hasta la próxima con más fotos​


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

Que fotazos!! :cheers:


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

El malecón de Pimentel ya está tomando forma, lo que no me gusta es que no hay mucha área verde ... ojalá esto cambie con el tiempo



















Estas barandas se van a colocar en reemplazo de los antiguas de concreto










Estas parece que serán los miradores


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

el muelle poco a poco avanza


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

Buena foto :applause:


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que pajas las últimas fotos del muelle, muy buenas.


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)

Fotos de Diego (rapper scholl)


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Se ve bonito el malecón, bastante mejorado.


----------



## Angelsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Hermoso mi Pimentel...


----------



## Angelsky (Jun 1, 2010)

alej_or said:


> Aqui un combo de fotos del muelle
> 
> El muelle y malecón soleados
> 
> ...


Gracias... Te pasaste con estas fotos... tanta nostalgia resumida en los mas bellos paisajes de mi querido Pimentel...


----------



## alej_or (Nov 19, 2010)




----------

